# Who's ready?!?



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Let's see some hit listers! I'm beyond ready to get my butt in a tree! No.1 hit lister, Brutus. No.2 Hightower is a little young but looks great for a 3.5-4 yr old. He'll be hard to pass!


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

oh I am!!!


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice , I'm getting there . Not real excited tho knowing they're gonna change up and shuffle up too as they go hard horned . Soon enough tho. 

Here's a couple non shooters I've been getting pics of . I'll post the shooter if I ever kill the bugger . Hopefully these make it too next yr


----------



## Richman (Sep 1, 2007)

Carpn said:


> Nice , I'm getting there . Not real excited tho knowing they're gonna change up and shuffle up too as they go hard horned . Soon enough tho.
> 
> Here's a couple non shooters I've been getting pics of . I'll post the shooter if I ever kill the bugger . Hopefully these make it too next yr


----------



## Richman (Sep 1, 2007)

Have hard horns in southern Ohio as of yesterday evening


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Carpn said:


> Nice , I'm getting there . Not real excited tho knowing they're gonna change up and shuffle up too as they go hard horned . Soon enough tho.
> 
> Here's a couple non shooters I've been getting pics of . I'll post the shooter if I ever kill the bugger . Hopefully these make it too next yr


That's a very respectable 8 point! Looks to be at least 4-4.5 You must have a lot of land that you can manage if you're passing on a buck like that! I'm not excited for the kill, I'm excited to just get in the woods and be hunting! Been too long, the withdraws are getting serious! lol


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

FISHAHOLIC85 said:


> That's a very respectable 8 point! Looks to be at least 4-4.5 You must have a lot of land that you can manage if you're passing on a buck like that! I'm not excited for the kill, I'm excited to just get in the woods and be hunting! Been too long, the withdraws are getting serious! lol


I believe your estimating of age is off...that deer is no older than 3...only one shooter in all these pics...and thats the southern ohio buck...all the rest can wait another year...but thats just a personal opinion and to each their own.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

FISHAHOLIC85 said:


> That's a very respectable 8 point! Looks to be at least 4-4.5 You must have a lot of land that you can manage if you're passing on a buck like that! I'm not excited for the kill, I'm excited to just get in the woods and be hunting! Been too long, the withdraws are getting serious! lol


I don't have alot of land , but have been fortunate enough to take some nice deer over the yrs . I have alot of pics of those two deer this yr , and last yr . They are both 3.5 I'd guess .
The deer I'm trying to kill on that property is at least 6.5 this yr ....if not older . And this is my 3rd season pursuing him . I put alot of time on that property without killing him...and only saw him once despite lots of pictures....tough killing a deer that barely moves in the daylight .

In the end it just comes down to killing the deer your happy with . Not everyone has the same opportunities or standards , but we're all out there for the same reason....Just shoot what makes ya happy ....and make some memories


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

Shad Rap said:


> I believe your estimating of age is off...that deer is no older than 3...only one shooter in all these pics...and thats the southern ohio buck...all the rest can wait another year...but thats just a personal opinion and to each their own.


going off age and you say the only shooter is the deer you cant even see his body? How did you come up with that?


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Shad Rap said:


> I believe your estimating of age is off...that deer is no older than 3...only one shooter in all these pics...and thats the southern ohio buck...all the rest can wait another year...but thats just a personal opinion and to each their own.


Can't tell age by antlers. The buck has a sagging belly and thick body. I'm no expert but those are signs of a mature animal but, to each their own. I try my best to be observant and take mature animals. I hunt Medina county, not as large of an area or herd like south has so a MATURE deer here is 4.5-5 years old. I think I've only seen a handful of bucks that were older in my experience. Let's not get off topic, KEEP THEM HIT LISTERS COMING!


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Hit list number 1


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Ahhh dont you just love the summer pattern and pics of dandy bucks just to see them vanish October 1st? Haha


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

ostbucks98 said:


> Ahhh dont you just love the summer pattern and pics of dandy bucks just to see them vanish October 1st? Haha


Good thing season starts on the 24th then  lol


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Yeah I guess I was referring to my own hunting clock. I don't like bugs or sweat. Haha


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

ostbucks98 said:


> Yeah I guess I was referring to my own hunting clock. I don't like bugs or sweat. Haha


I hate the heat too but get a thermacell. Best $20 you'll ever spend! No bugs, no problem!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

i'm definitely ready , but I got to be honest I absolutely hate hunting early in the season .. I know, I know .. that's probably when you're going to have the best pattern for the deer and be able to take the one you want ... but to me, hunting mid to late October , there is no sweeter sound in the world than a deer crunching through all the leaves


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

9Left said:


> i'm definitely ready , but I got to be honest I absolutely hate hunting early in the season .. I know, I know .. that's probably when you're going to have the best pattern for the deer and be able to take the one you want ... but to me, hunting mid to late October , there is no sweeter sound in the world than a deer crunching through all the leaves


And that nice, cool fall weather to go with the changing leaves... I CAN NOT WAIT TO GET IN THE WOODS!!!


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Unfortunately I have back surgery scheduled for October 6th so I have the get in and get out quickly. I doubt I will be capable of getting back in a tree stand until late November


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Shaun69007 said:


> Unfortunately I have back surgery scheduled for October 6th so I have the get in and get out quickly. I doubt I will be capable of getting back in a tree stand until late November


Well, Getting back in late November is better than having to wait a whole other year. Youll be just in time for post rut and late season food source hunts. Good luck, hope surgery goes well


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

We just planted 1.5 acres of white clover and red clover. plus feeders are out. Gotta try to take the fight to them late season.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Went to the range yesterday .... forgot the arrows, so almost ready.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

SMB. your waiting a week till season to shoot your bow??!!


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

You guys can have these tick infested hot weather deer. I'll wait another month or two when I can track a deer and not have to worry about beating the maggots.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

beaver said:


> You guys can have these tick infested hot weather deer. I'll wait another month or two when I can track a deer and not have to worry about beating the maggots.


As much as i love hunting when its cold. Early seasons one of the best times to catch a shooter on a feed pattern


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

DHower08 said:


> SMB. your waiting a week till season to shoot your bow??!!


Nah, I've been already. This was just another trip I was getting extra practice in.


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

3 more days yall! I could not be more pumped!


----------



## Yakeyes (Jan 1, 2015)

It's killing me... lay awake at night for hours just thinking about lol. Good luck to everyone and stay safe!


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

I have been shooting bows since I was 7. I'll shoot my bow sometime in the next couple weeks and be ready to go as long as the pins haven't changed.


----------



## fishforfun (Apr 9, 2005)

I haven't pulled my bow or hunting stuff out yet. I have been fishing on the big lake a lot. Thinking of shooting some this week not into early season hunting. Still a lot of perch and walleye to catch . But will get in the mood soon.


----------



## Big Chief (Dec 16, 2005)

Pulled cards yesterday and found several of this guy. This is the only pic that shows the drop tine though.


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Big Chief said:


> Pulled cards yesterday and found several of this guy. This is the only pic that shows the drop tine though.
> View attachment 220501


Nice buck chief! I've been out twice so far and both times had close encounters with my hit listers. They just didn't read the script. Only a matter of time! Found a fresh stinky scrape 5 yards from my stand yesterday. They're going to start getting territorial in a few weeks. Best be in the woods while you can pattern him! Good luck and be safe out there!


----------

